# Leaks from Washing Machine Spigots



## CandE (Feb 13, 2009)

I recently unhooked my washing machine to clean behind it. Now that I have hooked it back up and turned the hot and cold water back on, both lines are leaking from the wheel handle (as close as I can tell). This didn't happen before I moved it. Any suggestions to stop the leaks? As you can tell I'm not too good with plumbing.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Try opening and closing a few times to clear any debris. Next tighten the nut next to the handle. After that replace the seat washer. Still leaking buy a new one and just replace the inside mechanism.


----------



## CandE (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I've tried tightening that but and it is as tight as I can get it. How do I replace the seat washer or replace the inside mechanism. Don't know much at all about plumbing.

Thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> How do I replace the seat washer or replace the inside mechanism.


Ayuh,...

Turn the water off somewhere Up stream,...
And,..
Turn out the 2nd piece, away from the handle, that looks like a Nut,... 
The Guts are just behind it...


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Once you turn off the water supply and unscrew the packing nut, the handle should continue to unscrew and come out. This will pull out the stem packing and you can replace it. You'll probably have to remove the handle from the stem to install new packing.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Why not just replace the entire valve? Everything looks easily accessible.

Before that, make sure the faucets are open all the way.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

With the main water supply turned off, unscrew the packing nut (outermost part behind the handle). You may see the remnants of something just under it. You can get new packing that looks like black greased string, or for some models of faucets you can get a compression washer to put under the packing nut after cleaning away the gunk.

A common problem with faucets of this kind is having the next section (with the prominent hex shape in your picture) stuck on. You might try untorquing and retorquing it (undoing it and retightening) now but do not use tremendous force. Untorquing it now forestalls the problem of having it stuck on. If you cannot get the inner hex part off without threatening to deform the spout part with the second wrench needed to hold it motionless, then it is too late. You will then have to put replacing the entire spigot on your agenda for the medium to distant future when you need to replace the faucet washer (seat washer)


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

AllanJ said:


> With the main water supply turned off, unscrew the packing nut (outermost part behind the handle). You may see the remnants of something just under it. You can get new packing that looks like black greased string, or for some models of faucets you can get a compression washer to put under the packing nut after cleaning away the gunk.


The water main actually does not need to be shut off if you are only removing the packing nut and can shut off the water supply at the faucet beforehand. Right?


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

your packing nut is leaking. this is very common. Just tighten that nut about a 1/4 turn and see if it stops. no need to shut water off to do this. If it doesn't stop try tightening it a little more if it doesn't stop then. turn the water off and unscrew that nut and handle at the same time and put some graphite packing on it. But to be honest with you it would be jsut as easy to just get 2 new valves and put them in. they are not that expensive and this would take less time than messing with the stem and washers and graphite.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

al's sewer said:


> your packing nut is leaking. this is very common. Just tighten that nut about a 1/4 turn and see if it stops. no need to shut water off to do this. If it doesn't stop try tightening it a little more if it doesn't stop then. turn the water off and unscrew that nut and handle at the same time and put some graphite packing on it. But to be honest with you it would be jsut as easy to just get 2 new valves and put them in. they are not that expensive and this would take less time than messing with the stem and washers and graphite.


Swapping out valves is only easy if they are readily accessible as in the picture above.

In most cases with newer homes, the plumbing is hidden behind a box/drywall and it's virtually impossible to remove the valve safely without cutting into drywall after moving the washer out of the way. 

One does not want to try to twist a valve off without a firm grip on the actual tubing itself, or you may break a weld seam.

Does anyone know now many loops of packing string is necessary to give a good seal? Is there a rule of thumb?


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Swapping out valves is only easy if they are readily accessible as in the picture above.
> 
> In most cases with newer homes, the plumbing is hidden behind a box/drywall and it's virtually impossible to remove the valve safely without cutting into drywall after moving the washer out of the way.
> 
> ...


 Well I am assuming that pics that are posted are the pics of thier pipes which seems like they are pretty accessible from what I see. I also see pretty deep tool marks on the packing nuts which could mean that they were over tightened. usually just a couple turns with the graphite packing will do it.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

al's sewer said:


> Well I am assuming that pics that are posted are the pics of thier pipes which seems like they are pretty accessible from what I see. I also see pretty deep tool marks on the packing nuts which could mean that they were over tightened. usually just a couple turns with the graphite packing will do it.


Here's an interesting point to note about the graphite packing string though, I think.

This packing string goes around the stem of the valve, not just around the threads of the packing nut valve itself (eg. like teflon tape).

When the packing nut is tightened with the packing string around the stem, this forms the seal to keep water from leaking.


----------

